# Tombstone template now available high-res



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*I found some tombstone shapes that someone had laid out to fit as many shapes and sizes on a single 4x8 sheet of foamboard. The originals were drawings on graph paper and photographed with a a cellphone. I corrected the distortion in photoshop then re-drew them as vectors. I thought I'd put up here for anyone that wants them. If the original author wants credit just contact me I'll add your name to the files.*

Download PDF here


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Now that's a handy thing to have....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that Craig.
Sure beats the two tombstones I get out of a sheet, but then I have a hard time staying on the lines.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, BD

Thanks for posting this, DC. There's a nice variety of shapes and it's definitely efficient in layout.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

:jol: Thank you for sharing. I will be sure to put it to good use :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Well that was mighty kind of you.


----------



## TheGraveyardCaretaker (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you very much for posting this, Ive been a haunter for years but I'm totally new to making my own stones. This will be a VERY handy tool to have.

Also, quick question.. how do I go about scaling this to the 4x8 foamboard? Do I just print it to be 4x8? How do I do that?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool thanks for the work on that!


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

You're my hero!!!


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

TheGraveyardCaretaker said:


> Thank you very much for posting this, Ive been a haunter for years but I'm totally new to making my own stones. This will be a VERY handy tool to have.
> 
> Also, quick question.. how do I go about scaling this to the 4x8 foamboard? Do I just print it to be 4x8? How do I do that?


You can either print it out to be 4x8 and piece it together or if you have an overhead projector (or any projector for that matter) you can shoot it onto the foam board and trace it. I personally use the printing option.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Also, 1ft = 1 inch on that if you print it on 1 8 1/2 x 11 paper.


----------



## darrinplank (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks I'll have to put that to use.


----------



## DreadfulNoise (Oct 22, 2013)

You've just massively improved my graveyard. Heads off to you, Devil's Chariot!


----------



## Eerie Ej (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this is great and an awesome set up to not waste any foam board!


----------

